# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Wohin diesmal ?
Ich bin ein Typ, den es oft nie sehr lange an einem Ort hält. Zur Zeit mache ich mir Gedanken wohin es denn diesmal gehen könnte.

Auf meinem Fresszettel steht bisher Ko Lanta, Kao Lak und ( nicht erschrecken ) Songkhla.

Hat jemand sonst noch Vorschläge ?

Gesucht wird Mietobjekt nahe zum Meer.
Das Mietobjekt sollte wesrlichen Standart haben ein wenig Umschwung.
Miete bis max. 15'000 Bt.
Auch sollten die Einkaufsmöglichkeiten sich in einem Radius von ca 30 Km erreichbar sein.


Jemand ein paar Ideen, welche Orte ich mir mit diesen Vorgaben näher anschauen sollte ?

----------


## Met Prik

> Jemand ein paar Ideen, welche Orte ich mir mit diesen Vorgaben näher anschauen sollte ?


Ko Phangan natuerlich :super:

----------

Met Prik

Ko Phangan, sehr schon, aber die Mietobjekte meiner begierde jagen mir Tränen in die Augen, wenn ich den Preis sehe.  :traurig:

----------


## Met Prik

Tja Stefan, es war schon immer etwas teurer in exklusiver Wohnlage   ::

----------

Bin eben beim surfen durch Zufall auf ein Angebot gestossen, welches mir sehr bekannt vorkam. Na klar!!!!  Da haste ja auch mal gewohnt. Nicht gerade in dem Haus auf dem Foto. Anhand des Tors aber drei Reihenhäuser näher zum Beach.

Und nun kommt's kraaaasss:

- Die Strasse soll ruhig sein ...*hehe* In der Hochsaison und am Wochenende werden dort mit Vorliebe ganze Schulklassen einquartiert - noch Fragen ?

- Man soll Sea View haben........ jo hat man ...Wenn man sich auf die Strasse begibt und nach unten zum Meer schaut. Ansonsten wenn man aus dem Fenster kuckt schaut man zum Nachbarn auf der anderen Strassenseite mit Reihenhäusern des selben Typs.


Und nun die Krönung: Als Monatsmiete wird hier 25'000 Bt angeben. Vor fünf Jahren habe ich dort 5500 monatlich gelöhnt.

bei interesse hier klicken

----------


## Dieter

Stefan, schau Dir mal die Umgebung Ban Krut / Bang Saphan an. Fuer THB 15.000,-- / monat kriegst Du dort einen Palast.

Ausserdem sieht man sich dann mal in natura   :cool:  .

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was ist den hieraus geworden?

Phommel hats getan

----------

Schlussendlich doch nicht gekauft, weil am Arsch der Welt.

----------


## odd

hatte ich erwaehnt, dass ich noch ein Haus mit Garten auf Koh Lanta besitze?

Schoenste Lage Wohnflaeche ca. 150qm in der Naehe eine Reihe von Restaurants und mehrere shopping malls. 15.000 bht, waere kein Thema. War jetzt allerdings kurze Zeit leergestanden und muesste evtl. kleine Nachbesserungsarbeiten taetigen.

Ich schau mal ob ich ein Bild habe und stelle es rein.

Kleiner Nachteil zum Strand sind es ca. 2 KM

----------


## Dieter

Da biete ich mit.

Phommel, wenns Dich mal wieder in die grosse Stadt ziehen sollte, bei mir kriegste ein huebsches Townhouse (ca. 160 qm) fuer nen zehner im Monat.

----------


## odd

Bei 10 Baht muss ich passen

----------

Dieter U. Odd

Ich bräuchte irgendwas ummauertes  oder zumindest umzäuntes wegen den Hunden ( dürfen nicht ins Haus ). Bisschen land sollte auch drumm rum sein. damit die armen viecher wenigstens mal ne runde drehen können.

----------


## Dieter

Schau Dich mal in Bang Saphan rum, da kriegste sowas fuer wenig Geld und in der Gegend latschen auch immer mal ein paar Farangs rum, mit denen Du quatschen kannst.

Ansonsten, die Umgebung von Prachuap und Hua Hin ist auch nicht schlecht.

----------

Hua Hin kenne ich schon und ausserdem bekomme ich da von Alex auf die Rübe.............  ::

----------

Was ist mit dem Küstenstreifen der Provinz Trang?
Habe ich in guter Erinnerung und noch mit normalen Preisen.

----------


## Dieter

Dann zaehl halt mal auf, wo Du Dich noch blicken lassen kannst, dann wirds einfacher.

----------


## odd

Wie versprochen das Bild, naja etwas mehr als nur ein Hammer wird wohl doch benoetigt.  ::

----------


## Met Prik

Odd, du Schlawiner  :: 

Sieht mir uebrigens gar nicht nach Ko Lanta aus  ::

----------


## odd

@Met, musst Du alles verraten? Jetzt muss ich wohl oder uebel auf die 15.000 verzichten

----------


## Met Prik

Yep, das musst du wohl, bei solch einer Bruchbude  ::

----------

Odd, das Haus hat aber eine architektonisch schöne Substanz.
Sieht auch nicht nach neumodischem Kram aus.
Da könnte man was draus machen.
Wo ist das, BKK?

----------


## Dieter

Wanne-Eickel   :cool:  .

----------


## Enrico

Ich würde erstmal den Zaun streichen, dann sieht alles schonmal ganz anders aus  ::

----------


## odd

OK ich gebs zu. Is net Thailand, wobei klimatechnisch nicht allzu fern.

----------


## Met Prik

Malaysia?

----------


## odd

yes, siehst du rechts, von Baeumen verdeckt die Zwillingstuerme?

----------


## Met Prik

Ja, jetzt kann ich sie erkennen, die Turmspitzen zumindest. Bin ich doch schon mit dem Taxi ein paar Mal laengs gekommen :yes:

----------


## Dieter

Gute Lage  :super:

----------


## odd

So jetzt hatte ich auch mein Raetsel und konnte mindestens 2 ins Leere laufen lassen.  :super: Odd.

Nein es handelt sich hier um Penang.

----------


## Met Prik

Yep und vor allem recht guenstig  ::

----------


## Met Prik

So Odd, das ist jetzt aber echt gemein gewesen  ::

----------


## Met Prik

Die Gegend ist doch auch nicht schlecht und bestimmt guenstig.

----------


## odd

@Met was heisst gemein. Woanders darf ich gar nix mehr schreiben, sonst werde ich gekuerzt.
Jetzt musst Du es ausbaden.

Klasse Foto. Bestimmt spassig (bei Hochwasser)

Wo ist das? Westthailand?

----------


## Met Prik

Das ist der Weg mit dem Longtail-Boot von Ranong nach Myanmar. Bin mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob das noch Thailand ist oder schon Myanmar.

----------


## Met Prik

Ja, und es ist sehr spassig bei Hochwasser. Bin schon klitschnass geworden bei solch einer Fahrt. Man sitzt dann dort mit Regenschirm bewaffnet, aber es nuetzt nicht viel.

----------


## odd

Schaut Kanchanaburi aehnlich. Aber doch ein paar Unterschiede.

Egal wo, Landschaftlich i.O.

----------


## Samuianer

Hier, absolut illustre Nachbarschaft, stoerfrei, Hunde koennen laufen wie sie wollen...man muss nur die Trepp hochkommen um das Recht auf freies wohnen zu erhalten!





hier noch das absolute Freizeit Angebot, absolut ruhige Lage, keine unmittelbaren Nachbarn, Naturpool, auf dem Grundstueck, tropisch, freizuegige Bauweise, mit erlesenen tropischen Hoelzern!



Alternativ:



Blick:



Preis auf Anfrage!

----------

Für einen Unterschichtler wie mich wohl unerschwinglich

----------


## Samuianer

Dann spar halt!....Poolparty im Sitzjacuzzi....mit dem Blick, bei sternklarem Himmel...da schmilzt die Milka im Kuehlschrank!

----------

Wo ist denn das Haus?
Ich sehe nur einen Pool und eine etwas größere Umkleide.

----------


## odd

Ich geb mal nen Tip ab. Samui?

----------

> Ich geb mal nen Tip ab. Samui?


was anders kriegt er ja nicht zu sehen , sofern nicht ergoogelt  :aetsch:

----------

> Wo ist denn das Haus?
> Ich sehe nur einen Pool und eine etwas größere Umkleide.


Mensch, Herbert. Da musste mal bei einer virtuellen Hütte auch etwas Phantasie entwickeln.

----------

Virtuelle Hütten zu realen Verkaufspreissummen.
Da kann man den Geschäftssinn von Manfred nur bewundern.
Aber der ordinären Langnase kann man ja alles andrehen.  :cool:

----------

> Virtuelle Hütten zu realen Verkaufspreissummen.
> Da kann man den Geschäftssinn von Manfred nur bewundern.
> Aber der ordinären Langnase kann man ja alles andrehen.


Gekauft wie gesehen heißt das dann  ::  .

----------

Wofür hat man denn die Panraya?
Die wickelt alles ab, wenn Sami Langnase noch in Deutschland weilen muss.

----------

Dafür bekommt man dann eben auch etwas wunderschönes Virtuelles hingestellt, rischtisch?

----------


## odd

> Wofür hat man denn die Panraya?
> Die wickelt alles ab, wenn Sami Langnase noch in Deutschland weilen muss.


Sorry @Monta, der Beitrag war nicht so genial. 

Aus Schaden wird man klug, Du weisst warum...

----------


## Joseph

phommel,

ich hätt da auch noch was...hat viele Vorteile: 1) Du brauchst keine Panraya um es zu kaufen; 2) Du kannst Dir die Gegend aussuchen, wohin Du es stellst.

All bekennender Unterschichtler wirst Du es Dir leisten können, da bin ich sicher...

Bedenke doch: es ist nicht so wichtig, wo oder in welchem Haus man wohnt, sondern *mit  wem* man wohnt


http://www.tongtianthai.net/images/stories/38.JPG

----------

> Sorry @Monta, der Beitrag war nicht so genial.


Wo ist das Problem mit Montas "Beitrag" ?

----------


## odd

Aunti, @Monta weiss bescheid.

Sorry evtl. haette ich ein Smilie dazu haengen muessen, werde es beim naechsten Male versuchen.

----------

Schon ok. Ich habe hier auch ein Problem mit den nicht vorhandenen passenden Smilies.

ENRICO !!!

----------


## Dieter

Aunti, das predige ich seit Wochen und der Heinrich kriegt das irgendwie nich geregelt   :cool:  .

----------


## Samuianer

> Wo ist denn das Haus?
> Ich sehe nur einen Pool und eine etwas größere Umkleide.


Der Blick ist ueber die Ban Rak Bucht (Big Buddha)! Richtung Bophut!



...weiss nicht ob das als Umkleide geht...in welchen Schwimmbad bist du denn zu "Hause"?  ::

----------


## odd

OK@ Samuianer fuer 500 bht die Nacht nehme ich die Huette, aber erst zu Songkran.

War urspruenglich der Meinung, dass das ganze suedlich von Lamai (Hua Thanon?) liegt.

Danke fuer die Aufklaerung

----------

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> Wo ist denn das Haus?
> Ich sehe nur einen Pool und eine etwas größere Umkleide.
> 
> 
> Der Blick ist ueber die Ban Rak Bucht (Big Buddha)! Richtung Bophut!
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es dahinter noch eine Küche, 4 Schlafzimmer (3 Kinder) und so den üblichen Abstellplatz für Krimskrams? Falls ja, dann nehme ich gerne per PN ein Angebot entgegen.

----------


## odd

@Aunti 3 Kinder?

Obwohl habe noch 3 Jahre Zeit den letzten Kruemel in die Welt zu setzen.

Spass beiseite. Ausblick ist hervorragend. Wie schaut die Verbindung zur Ringstrasse aus? Was nuetzt mir der schoenste Ausblick wenn ich erst Stunden benoetige um Menschen besichtigen zu koennen?

Gab mal einen Bericht in Reise & Preise. Geile Huette westl. von Chaweng in the mountains., aber relativ einsam zur Ringstrasse eine Odysee, in der Regenzeit schier unmoeglich.


Aber so wie es momentan aussieht, kommen wir im April (einige Unklarheiten muessen noch geklaert werden :diskusion: )

----------

> @Aunti 3 Kinder?


Yepp!!! Eine wunderbare Familie.

----------


## odd

Glueckwunsch, aber ich arbeite hart daran wieder ein Mitglied einer wunderbaren Familie zu sein. (sorry wieder kein Smilie)

----------

> Aunti, @Monta weiss bescheid...


Nöö. (vielleicht sind meine Blutzuckerwerte momentan zu weit unten)
Das von mir angesprochene "Problemchen" hatte ich in der Form selbst noch nicht und wird mich in diesem Leben garantiert nicht ereilen.
Dafür gibt es aber diverse andere. Wohl immer wieder.

----------

> ...aber ich arbeite hart daran wieder ein Mitglied einer wunderbaren Familie zu sein....


Norman, lass die Finger von den Frauen, gibt doch immer nur Ärger.   :cool:

----------

> phommel,
> 
> ich hätt da auch noch was...


Coole Idee. Und wenn ich es nimmer haben will, kann ich es beim Ableben vom örtlichen Chinesen als Spende zum Verbrennen abgeben  :super:

----------

Hätte da auch noch was anzubiete, ist auch nicht so teuer und sehr gut für phommels Reizdarm geeignet!

----------


## walter

kann man das auch nur mieten?

----------

Erinnert mich an das Klo vom Lümmel-Dii   ::

----------

Walter, magst Du keinen Retro-Look?

----------

Walter, wenn du willst kannst es auch kaufen, wir bauen gerade nen neues Bad!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Nur Schwiegerpapa will es wieter nutzen, musst du dann halt ein Nutzrecht einbauen!

----------

> Hätte da auch noch was anzubiete, ist auch nicht so teuer und sehr gut für phommels Reizdarm geeignet!


Hurra, Urlaubsgedanken kommen auf.

----------

Hier etwas zum Thema Reizdarm

----------


## schiene



----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> ...aber ich arbeite hart daran wieder ein Mitglied einer wunderbaren Familie zu sein....
> 
> 
> Norman, lass die Finger von den Frauen, gibt doch immer nur Ärger.



Ich weiss, aber Du kennst doch die Redensart. Meine Naechste ist ganz aaaaaaannnders.

Ausserdem will ich mein Fruehstueck wieder im Bett einnehmen, beim Duschen muss mein Ruecken von Magichaenden massiert werden und ..... (

----------


## odd

> Hätte da auch noch was anzubiete, ist auch nicht so teuer und sehr gut für phommels Reizdarm geeignet!



Weiss nicht was an diesen Nasszellen schoen findet.

Zwischen Spinnen, Kaefern, Moskitos oder Reptilien sein Geschaeft verrichten. Zeitungslesen schier unmoeglich. (Beim Umblaettern hatte ich immer meine Schwierigkeiten) Schon einmal miterlebt wenn die Jauchegrube voll war?

----------

> Ausserdem will ich mein Fruehstueck wieder im Bett einnehmen, beim Duschen muss mein Ruecken von Magichaenden massiert werden und .....


Und wie sind die Aussichten? Keine Prinzessin? Oder doch. (ohne Entlöhnung)

----------


## odd

Doc, lese Dir den Bericht von @Monta noch einmal durch.
Auch wenn ich jetzt Haeme und Schmaehrufe einstecken muss, die Thais hier sind auf Dauer nix fuer mich.

----------

Eine Blondine aus Germanien. Oder etwas vollbusiges aus Osteuropa?

----------


## odd

Nein ich steh jetzt mehr auf Brasilianerinnen. Zur Abwechslung duerfen diese auch schokoladenfarbig sein.

----------


## Samuianer

... Die "Huette" ist erstmal nur zum Kauf... 48.000.000. ThB net...  :cool: 

Der Blick vom Wohnzimmer ist rueber nach Ko Phan Ghan.

Was Frauen anbetrifft, bin ich nach etlichen Tests, inklusive mindestens zwei Dauertests, einen davon klinischer langzeit Test... der Meinung egal welche Konfektionsgroesse, welche Oberweite, welche Haarfarbe, welche Vorlieben, welche Zicken, Abstammung, es sind und bleiben Frauen!

Da kommt ein mir sehr beliebtes mexikanisches Sprichwort zum tragen: "Frauen sind wie eine Wolldecke, hast du Eine kratzt sie, haste du Keine, frierst du!  :cool:  egal wieviel Margaritas!" 

Aber dazu muss ich nicht Mexikaner sein, das fiel mir irgendwann zwischen 14 und 14 1/2 selbst schon mal auf....

Nach allem, ICH schaetze meine Freiheit, die Freiheit ins Bett gehen zu koennen, wann ich will, den Fernseher aus-oder anzuschalten, essen, duschen, spazieren gehen, Buch-Zeitung lesen, Internet surfen, trinken wann, wie, wo, mit wem auch immer...knuddeln, oder nur mal essen oder ins Kino gehen zu koennen, als unerbringliches Glueck, als hoechsten Genuss, KEINE Frau auf deisem Planeten vermag einem diese Freiheiten zu gewaehren - deswegen habe ich mich entschlossen mir diese zu nehmen - FOR EVER!

Alles andere ist, Abhaengigkeit, Unfaehigkeit Allein zu sein, das Leben allein zu meistern, Mutterkomplex, das Verlangen nach einem staendigen Begleiter und Gespraechsparntner, Isolationsaengste...ein Leben auf staendigen sich immer wiederholenden Kopromissen aufgebaut - manche nennen das Beziehungsfaehigkeit - ich nenne das Unterwerfungssyndrom...

6+ Milliarden Menschen auf dem Planeten - wie kann Mensch da _Alleine_ sein?

 :cool: 

MEINE 2 Cents...

----------

Ah, ich sehe also eine Latina, ein Gourmet der Kurven. Habe letztens mal einen Bericht gesehen. Schön sind viele, bilden sich aber auch was drauf ein. Sollen garnicht so einfach sein. Zumal sie einen Zutritt nach Europa haben. Ein Bekannter aus Finnland hatte nicht lange was davon. War schnell auf und davon. Sind in vielen Fällen auch wirtschaftliche Assgeier.

----------


## Samuianer

Latinas... Feuer!

Ein Freund von mir kann einige sehr erbauende Geschichten von seiner Beziehung mit einer Brasilianerin erzaehlen aber auch einige echte, haarstraeubende Horrorgeschichten vom Feinsten!

Er floh irgendwann auf dem Ruecksitz, eines Taxis, unter einer Decke zum Flughafen, mit Nichts, ausser seinem Pass, Ticket und ein paar Dollars!  :cool:

----------

> Nach allem, ICH schaetze meine Freiheit, die Freiheit ins Bett gehen zu koennen, wann ich will, den Fernseher aus-oder anzuschalten, essen, duschen, spazieren gehen, Buch-Zeitung lesen, Internet surfen, trinken wann, wie, wo, mit wem auch immer...knuddeln, oder nur mal essen oder ins Kino gehen zu koennen, als unerbringliches Glueck, als hoechsten Genuss, KEINE Frau auf deisem Planeten vermag einem diese Freiheiten zu gewaehren


Na dann hast Du aber ne nette Frau gehabt. Sowas ist mir noch nie, nicht in erster Ehe und auch nicht in der Zweiten, passiert.
Sowas kenn ich nicht.

----------

> MEINE 2 Cents


Bitte hier nicht auch.

----------

> Latinas... Feuer!
> 
> Ein Freund von mir kann einige sehr erbauende Geschichten von seiner Beziehung mit einer Brasilianerin erzaehlen aber auch einige echte, haarstraeubende Horrorgeschichten vom Feinsten!
> 
> Er floh irgendwann auf dem Ruecksitz, eines Taxis, unter einer Decke zum Flughafen, mit Nichts, ausser seinem Pass, Ticket und ein paar Dollars!


Das habe ich schonmal, irgendwo gelesen, kann das sein?

----------

Manfred, jeder wie er mag! Ich liebe meine Frau (auch wenn sie Geld kostet) und bin froh, dass es sie gibt! Klar kann man auch ohne leben aber in Deutschland sind dir Möglichkeiten, die du hast, beschränkt und teuer!

Kochen und Klo schrubben, tun se auch nicht! hehehe!

----------

> ...Kochen und Klo schrubben, tun se auch nicht! hehehe!


Sollte aber schon möglich sein (wenn kein eigener Job)  Und wenn nicht....
Wer macht das denn bei euch? Selbstreinigendes Klo?
Permanent Catering-Service? Mama kocht immer noch?

----------

Ich meinte, die in Deutschland vorhanden Möglichkeiten, welche nicht aus THL stammen! Meine Mama ist unter der Erde und meine Frau kocht und schrubbt alles, wenn sie mal hier ist!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Ich meinte, die in Deutschland vorhanden Möglichkeiten, welche nicht aus THL stammen!


Oh, es wäre traurig Thaiporzelan (Klos) hier in Deutschland zuhaben. Oder im Hinterhof so eine stinkende Kloschüssel zu besitzen.
Mann, blos nicht.

----------

Soll ich jetzt nen Foto von meinem Badepalast einstellen? Kloschüssel ist aus purem Gold! Versiegelt, natürlich!

----------

Nee, nee die Bambushütte musste jetzt nicht auch noch ablichten.

----------

> Nee, nee die Bambushütte musste jetzt nicht auch noch ablichten.


Hab weder in D noch in T jemals ne Bambushütte gesehen, kenn ich nur aus Zaire. wo verkehst du so in D oder T? Musst das ja kennen! in D oder T!

----------


## schiene

@Volker,Brillen gibts bei Fielmann!

----------

> @Volker,Brillen gibts bei Fielmann!


Geh immer zu Apollo!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Hab weder in D noch in T jemals ne Bambushütte gesehen, kenn ich nur aus Zaire. wo *verkehst* du so in D oder T?Musst das ja kennen! in D oder T!


Probleme mit der deutschen Grammatik?

----------

Nee, Tipfehler, Buchstabe vergessen (passiert mir schon mal) und Edit ist nicht! Hat aber nichts mit Grammatik zu tun, du Dummbatz!

Kaufe aber nachträglich noch ein "r"

----------


## Dieter

Recht haste Volker! Ein echter Dummbatz   :cool:  .

----------

> Dummbatz!


Ganz schön freches Maul. Sonst geht es Dir gut? Habe gehört, kaltes Wasser hilft bei gewissen Syntomen.

----------

> Kaufe aber nachträglich noch ein "r"


Dann kauf lieber ein "N" wie Nervosal.

----------

> Recht haste Volker! Ein echter Dummbatz   .


Oh! einer Meinung mit Dieter  ::

----------

> Zitat von volker
> 
> Dummbatz!
> 
> 
> Ganz schön freches Maul. Sonst geht es Dir gut? Habe gehört, kaltes Wasser hilft bei gewissen Syntomen.


Doc, es heißt Sy*m*tom, hat aber nichts mit Grammatik zu tun! Wenn du Probleme mit Fremtwörtern hast, vermeide sie oder kauf dir nen Duden!

----------

Ist doch schön wenn man die Leute so ärgerrrrrn kann.
Watt regste Dir uff.

----------


## schiene

Ihr lieben Leutz,begebt  euch doch bitte in den Boxring,euer Rumgestreite geht mir auf den Wecker

----------

ok, wir verschwinden, zumindest ich.
Ab in den Boxling.

----------

Der Enzige der sich aufregt ist aus Ffm, und der kann ja den Wecker abstellen.

Grüße an Uwe

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

> Doc, es heißt Sy*m*tom, hat aber nichts mit Grammatik zu tun! Wenn du Probleme mit Frem*t*wörtern hast, vermeide sie oder kauf dir nen Duden!


...manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, wer hier `nen Duden braucht?

Oder wollt ihr nur Phommel`s Fred verdumpfbatzen?

Gruss Alex

----------

> Doc, es heißt Sy*m*tom, hat aber nichts mit Grammatik zu tun! Wenn du Probleme mit Frem*t*wörtern hast, vermeide sie oder kauf dir nen Duden!
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, wer hier `nen Duden braucht?
> 
> Oder wollt ihr nur Phommel`s Fred verdumpfbatzen?
> 
> Gruss Alex


Jahhh  ::   und tausche anschliessend noch ein D gegen ...........

----------

